

How to fold a a Julia fractal (MathBox) - archgoon
http://acko.net/blog/how-to-fold-a-julia-fractal/

======
archgoon
The author made this using MathBox, which was previously discussed here.

<http://acko.net/blog/making-mathbox/>

------
jstanley
"Typesetting math: 5%" - does this really need to be done on the client side?

~~~
archgoon
Probably not. Though, can you think of any good server side tools that can
generate prerendered mathML?

I found this coming from
[https://plus.google.com/117663015413546257905/posts/An6Z8Ce3...](https://plus.google.com/117663015413546257905/posts/An6Z8Ce3egX)

John Baez also mentioned the rather high computational demands of the page.
There's probably some interesting opportunities for optimization, and
automatically figuring out what can be done on the client and the server.

------
rinrae
this website froze my Chrome beta three times today, but it was totally worth
it. (probably Chrome's fault anyway.)

